
Google, how old is the president? - 21
https://www.google.com/search?q=how+old+is+the+president
======
amingilani
Can someone share what they're seeing? I'm not in the US and there isn't a
knowledge card, which is what I think the Americans are seeing.

The first result on the page for me is:

 _List of Presidents of the United States by age - Wikipedia

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Presidents_of_the_Unit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Presidents_of_the_United_States_by_age)
This is a list of presidents of the United States by age. The first table
charts the age of each ... 55 years and 6 months, which is about how old
Benjamin Harrison was at the time of his inauguration. ... The youngest living
president is Barack Obama, born August 4, 1961 (age 700420517000000000056
years, 63 days)._

~~~
limeblack
[https://i.stack.imgur.com/sgAN8.png](https://i.stack.imgur.com/sgAN8.png)
Displays a snippet suggesting Barack Obama is 56 years old.

------
cheez
[https://www.google.ca/search?dcr=0&q=how+old+is+the+presiden...](https://www.google.ca/search?dcr=0&q=how+old+is+the+president+of+the+united+states)

------
tdb7893
I think Google is a little the victim of it's own success. They are never
going to be as perfect as we expect on these answers

------
strathmeyer
"how old is the US president" gives the correct answer. Most other inputs
don't try to return an exact value.

------
cobookman
FYI for transparency. I have informed the google search team of this
undesirable search behavior.

I am a google employee within google cloud. So can't talk about why you see
Obama instead of Trump but good catch.

------
moonka
Lies we tell ourselves to get to sleep at night.

------
dehef
What's the point?

~~~
dsfyu404ed
That Google hasn't automated the process of inferring that the question was
about the current president.

This generalizes to pretty much any official position.

~~~
walshemj
During the last UK election they got 3 out of the 4 main party leaders wrong
for searches about "general election 2017"

